# Rogan is 3 Happy Birthday!



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I know it's the same for most of us, how time flies with our dogs.
But how the heck can Rogan be 3, it feels like I just got him a few months ago.

He's matured into an awesome dog, a ton of fun tank that keeps you on your toes 
and a perfect bud for Harley.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday Rogan! Love those cottage pics!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy! Living the best life


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday Rogan 🥳 especially like the 3rd photo, what a handsome happy boy!


----------



## RedactedSource (12 mo ago)

Happy birthday! 🎉


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Rogan! Such a good looking guy!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I swear he just turned two yesterday.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday, big boy!

I know the feeling, my girl turned three in July. .


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy Birthday Rogan!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday Rogan! He is healthy fine looking GSD. 😍


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Hbd big guy


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures, happy celebration 🎉. Time just flies.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> I swear he just turned two yesterday.


I had to really think how old he was it's crazy. I thought he WAS 2 ....


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

🎉 I’m really does fly! Congrats

also… when I joined Rohan was about 2… it means I’ve almost been here for a year? Weird!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Still flying after all these years


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy birthday! I swear he just turned two.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Maybe I posted Rogan was turning 2 when Harley turned 8 in June? 

Nope, I found his last birthday thread, I'm not crazy.
I can still go with "time flies" ....









Happy 2nd Birthday Rogan


A huge bundle of fun every day, so lucky to have him....




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Still flying after all these years
> View attachment 593843


There are not many things better than an autumn walk with a couple of dogs. It is pretty cool to see what they are up to after a summer of just hearing them run through the underbrush all summer!


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Great shots of him. He looks a lot like mine. I love photos of GSD's leaping about in the woods. 
He probably had a very happy birthday.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

PNWBlue said:


> Great shots of him. He looks a lot like mine. I love photos of GSD's leaping about in the woods.
> He probably had a very happy birthday.


He just had a hike, dinner and now a bit of a nap. 
He loves this cooler weather, every day is a happy day for him, that's his personality, he's a dog that just loves life


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------

